# LR3 doesn't edit in  HDR EFEX Pro and Merge to HDR Pro in CS5



## Erol (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello,

hope somebody can help as I am really frustrated. I started to get around with HDR and trying to set up my workflow.

When I select my bracketed pictures in LR3 and right click on edit in>HDR Efex Pro, HDR Efex Pro starts but the main screen stays empty. 

The same problem with right click edit in>merge to HDR pro in photoshop, it starts my PS CS5 but the screen stays empty. No picture to see.

Does anybody have an idea? I am running LR3 and CS5 in 64 bit on on MacOSX 10.7.2. All my pictures are saved in dng.

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Erol, are you updated to 3.6?


----------



## Katy Macadamia (Feb 6, 2012)

I have the exact same problem as Erol - I am using v3.6 (and RAW frames rather than dng).  The only workflow that works for me at present is to export the photos from Lightroom into a folder on disc, then use open exposure series in HDR Efex.   Would be very glad if anyone can advise how this could work directly from Lightroom to HDR Efex...

Many thanks, 

KatyMac


----------



## pdxrjt (Feb 7, 2012)

I am not sure this is what you mean, but to use NIK HDR EFX Pro from within Lightroom select the pics you wish to use, go to File/Export with Preset/HDR EFX Pro.  Then HDR EFX Pro will open.  Is that what you mean?  You don't access it from the "Edit In" command.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 7, 2012)

I've only used HDR EFX as a trial but IIRC, the preset approach outlined by *pdxrjt* is the method developed by the makers of HDR EFX for integrating into LR.


----------



## Erol (Feb 7, 2012)

@ Victoria: Yes I am updated to 3.6 and Camera Raw 6.6
@ Katy: This is exactly what I am doing
@ pdxrjt: I am surprised. This really works. Using "Export" instead of "Edit in" works perfectly. But don't understand why HDR EFEX is available in the "Edit In" menu as well? 

Happy to say that my problem with HDR EFEX Pro is solved however the PS CS5 problem is still there. Unfortunately there is no command "Merge to HDR Pro in Photoshop" in the "Export" menu, only in the "Edit In" menu and this still opens PS but without doing anything.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 7, 2012)

Erol said:


> Using "Export" instead of "Edit in" works perfectly. But don't understand why HDR EFEX is available in the "Edit In" menu as well?



I just checked Nik's instructions, and they say to use Export too.  You might have created it as an External Editor at some stage - or they might have installed an External Editor preset I guess.

Can you see the other Photoshop options in the Edit in menu?  And do you have multiple photos selected?


----------



## pdxrjt (Feb 8, 2012)

Just one of those screwy things I guess.  If I don't use HDR EFX Pro for sometime, I always think...."How do I do that again?"


----------

